# Please review HONDA CIVIC for me !



## technokraaaat (Feb 20, 2010)

Guys am planning to buy a new Honda Civic. I am so much mad about this car. I read lot of reviews about this car and the performance stats are mind blowing. I want you guys to please review this car for me. I want to know if this is a good car from any one who has driven it. I found a consumer report about this car here - http://www.consumerdaddy.com/consumer-reviews-for-honda-civic-p-75.htm 
And it says that the car is good. The consumers are very happy about it. The car as such to look at has an awesome style.And I heard it has a good performance too. But i want to hear from you guys what you guys think about it ???


----------

